# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  CĐT Hải Phát mở bán tòa V7-The Vesta chỉ với giá 13tr/m2

## BachVanTrung

Chủ đầu tư Hải Phát tiếp nhận hồ sơ mua nhà ở xã hội . LH: 091.953.1102
Dự án The Vesta nằm tại phường Phú Lãm - Hà Đông, Hà Nội tổ hợp The Vesta bao gồm 8 tòa: V1, V2, V3, V4, V5, V6, V7, V8.
Thông tin dự án:
Nhà ở xã hội The Vesta: Mỗi tòa cao 18 tầng và 1 tầng hầm, tầng 1 là trung tâm thương mại, mỗi mặt sàn có 16 căn hộ, thiết kế thẳng hàng, hành lang hút gió, thoáng mát.
Diện tích từ 48m2 – 69m2 (diện tích thông thủy).
Thiết kế từ 2 - 3 phòng ngủ.
Giá chỉ từ 13- 14,2 triệu/m2 (đã bao gồm VAT + nội thất cơ bản).
Dự án nhà ở xã hội duy nhất có rất nhiều tiện ích: Nằm ngay điểm đầu tuyến đường sắt trên cao, đường buýt nhanh, nội khu có bể bơi, trung tâm thể dục thể thao, sân tennis, hồ điều hòa, đài phun nước, trường học mầm non liên cấp một….
*Dự kiến bàn giao quý 4/2017.
Liên hệ trực tiếp với chủ đầu tư để được tư vấn về ưu đãi và tiếp nhận hồ sơ mua: 091.953.1102

----------

